# [PDF] Seite in der Mitte trennen

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ich möchte eine PDF Seite in der Mitte trennen, denn ich habe Seiten, auf denen Buchseiten eingescannt sind. Das bedeutet, dass links immer die ungeraden Seiten sind, rechts die geraden.

Nun möchte ich es so trennen, dass jede Seite auch einer Buchseite entspricht und dass die Reihenfolge beibehalten wird:

Seite1 (mit 1 und 2)

Seite2 (mit 3 und 4)

soll dann zu

1

2

3

4

werden.

Habt ihr eine Idee, wie man das bewerkstelligen kann? Automatisiert soll es sein.

Danke

Tobi

----------

## jodel

ich glaub damit gehts, bin aber nicht sicher:

http://www.pdfescape.com/

mit adobe acrobat (win und mac) gehts auf jeden fall  :Smile: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Bin mir ziemlich sicher das das auch mit den pdfjam Werkzeugen geht, allerdings habe ich noch nicht verstanden was du meinst mit "in der Mitte trennen". Beschreibe doch mal genauer wie das PDF aussieht und woraus es besteht.

Allerdings wird das kompliziert, wenn es sich nicht um "pdf-Text" handelt, sondern um eingefügte Bilder die als pdf abgespeichert sind.

Oder war es ursprünglich ein PDF bei dem dann 2 Seiten zu einer zusammengefasst wurden?

Wenn es Bilder sind ist das fast nicht mehr möglich, es sei denn sie sind in einer hohen Auflösung integriert die ein extrahieren, drehen, zerschneiden und strecken überdauern.

Grüße

----------

## Finswimmer

@jodel: geht es denn auch automatisiert? 

Ich rede hier von 250 Seiten, auf denen Doppelseiten zu sehen sind.

@ChrisJumper:

Stell dir vor, du willst ein komplettes Buch (A5) einscannen und scannst eine aufgeschlagene Doppelseite (A4).

Diese beinhaltet dann Seite 1 (links) und Seite 2 (rechts). 

Nun möchte ich diese so auftrennen, dass es im PDF auch zwei Seiten sind.

Deshalb muss ich in der Mitte trennen, denn dort ist der Buchfalz.

Ich hoffe, es ist klarer geworden.

Tobi

----------

